# what clutch is better



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i need to get a new clutch soon and i cant decide if i wanna go with the monster stage 2 or the ls7 clutch. what clutch is better quality and will last longer


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That would depend somewhat on how you're going to drive the car. Lots of stop-n-go, hard street racing, DD, road course, drag racing???


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

a little bit of everything but the car is just a weekend car that i bring to the track every once in a while


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well the LS7 is a good clutch but the flywheel is heavier. That makes it pretty good for occasional drag racing and traffic but less desirable for roll racing and road racing. The lighter fly on the Monster will let the engine wind up quicker. I would think their longevity would be about equal


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I have heard the longevity on the LS7 is a lot shorter than the monster. The LS7 was built for a much lighter car, the Corvette. Although the power is or is near equivalent, the weight ratio is not. That is also why Hendrix Engineering made a modified LS7 clutch called the Street Slayer, which is able to withstand more horsepower and be able to control more weight.


----------



## mebuildit (Jul 29, 2011)

I've heard some good feedback about Spec clutches. I might use them for when it's time for one on my car.

As for flywheel weight, remember it depends on the weight of the car. If you have a lighter car you can get away with a lighter flywheel. If you put a light one in, it will be harder to get off the line with.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I have a Spec Stage 3 clutch and saying it sucks is an understatement. An absolute piece of turd is proper. I have also heard a ton of horror stories with Spec Clutches, me being one of them. 

As for the lightweight flywheel, just as Svede stated, if you plan on driving it in the streets and occasional passes at the track, I would go with the normal weight one. The only benefit to the lightweight is when your auto crossing it. Believe me, your going to hate that you installed the lightweight flywheel when your in traffic.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You'll never hear me say anything about Spec being a good clutch or their customer service being good either. I had a Spec 3+ and besides only lasting about 8,000 miles I had trouble with it the entire 8,000


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^^ Same story here. Ridiculous


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I drove a huge heads/cam/intake C5Z with a Mosnter stage 3+ and was very impressed. It had the clamping power to hold 500+rwhp with r comps and yet it was very user friendly on the street. I can kinda see why they are so expensive.

LS7 probally isn't as good, but a hell of a clutch for the price and I bet it would hold up to the majority of GTO owners.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i have an ms4 cam,intake and headers and a tune i havent put the cam in yet or got it tuned but i feel like my stock clutch is gonna take a **** with all that power added to it so a stage 2 monster should be able to handle all that??


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Or would a stage 3 be better


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The monster Level 2 is rated up to 525 HP. There ain't no way your going to get that kind of power on pure motor.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

sweet stage 2 it is


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> The monster Level 2 is rated up to 525 HP. There ain't no way your going to get that kind of power on pure motor.


525 is ~460 rear wheel area I'd think. Not uncommon for H/C/I.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Monster clutches are rated at RWHP. 525 refers to RWHP. I learned that from a Monster sponsor.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Not trying to hack into this thread, but generally how many horsepower do you guys think the stock clutch in any m6 ls2 is rated for before they give?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

There is no definite number. Some have gone out at 380 and some are still going strong up near 450. Just change it out when you can. Money well spent.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

muddobberz said:


> Not trying to hack into this thread, but generally how many horsepower do you guys think the stock clutch in any m6 ls2 is rated for before they give?


glad you asked i ment to ask the same thing


----------

